# Ontario Provincial Police Seeks "Paintball" Training Ammo, Eqpt



## The Bread Guy (10 Feb 2009)

From MERX (.pdf also attached) - highlights mine....


> ....This Request for Proposal ("RFP") is issued by the Ministry of Community Safety and Correctional Services for the Ontario Provincial Police. This RFP is an invitation to prospective Proponents to submit Proposals for the provision of non lethal marking cartridge training ammunition and associated equipment and safety gear .... OPP seeks a training system that includes non lethal marking cartridge training ammunition and associated equipment that can be used in service firearms of various caliber and style, including the Sig P229, Sig P226, H & K MP5 and C8 carbine.  *The OPP is not seeking a system that is of a simulator style where a situation develops on a screen in front of the participant.  The OPP requires a System that can be used with Service Firearms in active and moving situations with participants having the ability to move about freely to different rooms, buildings or other locations without restriction*....


----------

